
Startup principles applied to create a legitimately dangerous, real life cult - nwrk
http://www.integralworld.net/scofield8.html
======
nabla9
He was not the first.

Frederick Lenz, III aka Zen Master Rama 1950-1998 or more like Rama-Lama-Ding-
Dong
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederick_Lenz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederick_Lenz)

WIRED 2.01 The Code Cult of the CPU Guru [http://www.ex-
cult.org/Groups/Rama/wired](http://www.ex-cult.org/Groups/Rama/wired)

CULT OR COMPANY? [http://www.ex-
cult.org/Groups/Rama/westrptr.txt](http://www.ex-
cult.org/Groups/Rama/westrptr.txt)

~~~
nwrk
Interesting, thank you

------
PaulHoule
I was thinking about a startup accelerator for cults. I think much of the
process could be reused with different content to capture different segments
of the market.

